# Epic Fail at Silver Lake



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Went up to Silver Lake to try my luck at ice fishing. Checked the regulation book and internet for information on if it was closed or not to fishing. Got up there with my friends and were told by some guy that we were not allowed to fish there. So can you fish at Silver Lake or not?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are alot of silver lakes around, which one are you referring to?


-DallanC


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't find anything to indicate that Silver Lake is closed to ice fishing. Are you talking about the Silver Lake that is above Tibble? Was this a DWR agent who told you this or a local? Maybe he didn't want you fishing "his" lake?


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

It was the Silver Lake next to Brighton Ski resort. I wasn't able to tell if he was a DWR agent or not. I should have asked more questions.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

P-soup03 said:


> It was the Silver Lake next to Brighton Ski resort. I wasn't able to tell if he was a DWR agent or not. I should have asked more questions.


I'm pretty sure there is no DWR statute prohibiting ice fishing there, but there is a concessionaire (it used to be the Brighton Nordic Center) that had/has control of who can get into the area in their forest service agreement. They may have been the ones that told you this. We have a cabin in the area and have had to deal with them in the past when accessing our property in the winter.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I asked the DNR last year about this and they took three weeks to respond. Basically they gave me this answer.....

"The DNR stocks the fish and owns them. The National Forest Service leases the land to SolBright. SolBright has the lease and gets to control who gets to be on the land. 

I could imagine it would get pretty messy with the ice tent city factor and their precious cross country skiing course.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Isn't this the place you were killing them ice fishing a couple weeks ago tye dye or was that the other silver lake?


----------

